# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  روز دندان پزشک

## mary.dhg

سلام امروز روز دندون پزشکه
واسه تمام دندون پزشک های عزیزی که واسه ادما لبخند میکارن و سلامتی و زیبایی بهترینا رو ارزو میکنم.....
سلامتی دندون پزشکی که وقتی میخوای اب دهنتو قورت بدی یا نفسی تازه کنی اخموتخمت نمیکنه..
سلامتی دندون پزشکی که میره مناطق محروم و دندون های ادمای نیازمند رو درست میکنه و دلش دریا نباشه مثل دریاس..
سلامتی اونی که وجدانشو زیر پاش نزاشته واس خاطر یه قرون دوزااار...
سلامتی ادم خوب...بدش که خریدار نداره...روز نداره....
خلاصه که dentistهای حال و اینده روزتون مبارک :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mina_medicine

*روزشون مبارک. @Colonius@ روز شما هم بر تمام فارسی زبانان کل جهان مبارک*

----------


## Mahsa.TS

روزتون با تاخیر مبارک :Yahoo (94):  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## saj8jad

منم این روز رو به دندون پزشکان دیروز و امروز و فردا و پس فردا تبریک میگم  :Yahoo (4): 
+  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## mmd_javad_yari

روزت مبارک @Saeed79

----------


## Saeed79

> روزت مبارک @Saeed79


مرسی عزیزم

----------

